# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΔΕΠΥ και ενηλικίωση ...

## turtle

Πάνε 11 χρόνια από τότε που πήρα τη διάγνωση στα χέρια μου ...εκ γενετής είπαν ..δύσκολη γέννα ..

η διάγνωση που μου έδωσε την απάντηση για το πόσο μόνη και διαφορετική νοιώθω μέσα σε αυτό ...

Πρώτα παιδική ηλικία ...εικόνες κι αναμνήσεις που με πονάνε ...δυσκολία να κάνω φίλους ...και μια κολλητή ..που κάθε άλλο από φίλη δεν αποδείχθηκε ..

Εφηβική ηλικία ...ο χαμός ο ίδιος ..λάθος φίλοι ..επιπολαιότητα ..ώρες διαβασματος ..με ασταθή επίδοσεις ..παράτησα πράγματα που αγαπούσα αγγλικά γαλλικά ..για να μάθω να γελάω ..με αδιάφορους μαθητές ..που δεν έσκαγαν καθόλου για το μέλλον τους γιατί άλλοι είχαν φροντίσει γι αυτούς ...

κι ύστερα οι πρώτες εμπειρίες στην εργασία ...οι σπουδές ..κ πάλι σπουδές ...

αδεξιότητα , αφηρημάδα , λάθη χωρίς να το θέλω ..αδύναμη μνήμη ...αδυναμία να μάθω να ακολουθήσω οδηγίες που δινόντουσαν ..

αποτυχία στις πανελλήνιες ...κακός υπνος πάντα ..και μια βαθιά αίσθηση ότι όλοι μπορούσαν να καταφέρουν αυτό που θέλουν ..εκτός από μ ένα χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί ..

ταμπέλες ταμπελίτσες από τους άλλους ...

κι ακόμα και στις επιτυχίες πάντα θλιμμένη ...καταπονημένη και κουρασμένη ...σαν να μην μου χρωστάει η πηγαία χαρά ... 

και τώρα ενήλικη πια .. έχοντας το παλέψει όσο μπορούσα ... 

να τρέμω κάθε ώρα και στιγμή για το κάθε αρνητικό σχόλιο ...όσο αφορά τις επιδόσεις μου ...και την λειτουργικότητα μου ...στην εργασία ... να τρέμω κάθε στιγμή κάθε ώρα κάθε λεπτό ...ότι η θεραπεία που έκανα ο κόπος που έχω κάνει όλο αυτό το διάστημα ανα πάσα στιγμή θα εξανεμιστεί με μια αστοχία και μια παρατυπία ...

καμία φιλοσοφία ζωής ...δεν με παρηγορεί ..τα θεμέλεια της αυτοεκτίμησης μου και της αυτοπεποίθησης μου είναι σαθρά ..

θα θελα μόνο να εξαφανιστεί η Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής από το κεφάλι μου ...να είμαι ένας άνθρωπος φυσιολογικός και λειτουργικός ...αποτελεσματικός και αξιόπιστος ...

να καταφέρω και μια φορά να χορέψω χωρίς να μπερδέψω τα βήματα ...

να κρατήσω μια δουλειά να έχω μια ασφάλεια ...

να κάνω μια φυσιολογική οικογένεια χωρίς να επηρρεάσει τους γύρω μου το πρόβλημα μου ...να βάλω τα δυνατά μου χωρίς να με προδώσει το ίδιο μου το μυαλό ....

πονάω και γυρνάω χάλια και κομμάτια κάθε φορά που γυρνάω από τη δουλειά και δεχτώ την παραμικρή παρατήρηση ...

γιατί ξέρω πως οι άλλοι δεν ξέρουν δεν δικαιολογούν δεν νοιάζονται ....

το αποτέλεσμα μετράει πάντα και όχι η πρόθεση ...

θα ξεκινήσω ξανά επισκέψεις στο γιατρό μου ελπίζω πριν σπάσω το κεφάλι μου ...

πριν καταλήξω να κατακερματιστώ ..

έχω πονέσει πολύ ...

ακόμα πονάει το ότι στην ηλικία μου άλλοι είναι αφεντικά ..υπεύθυνοι με πτυχία μεταπτυχιακά ..και εγώ βρίσκομαι με καθυστέρηση 10 χρόνια πίσω ξανά σε μια σχολή ..

πονάει να είσαι ο παρεξηγημένος ...

και κάθε μέρα περνάει πιο πολύ ...

δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω μόνο ότι ...

ελπίζω μόνο να μην πάνε όλα χαμένα κι όλα στο βρόντο ...

κανένας δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τον άλλον αν ο ίδιος δεν το έχει ζήσει ...ακόμα κι αν έχει πτυχία επί πτυχίων ...

είναι δύσκολο να θες και να μην μπορείς ...

και να βλέπεις τους άλλους με μεγάλη ευκολία να σε προσπερνάνε καθημερινά ...

και να σφίγγεις τα δόντια και να μην δείχνεις πως νοιώθεις πραγματικά ..για να μην γελάσουν μαζί σου μην σε στοχοποιήσουν ...μην σε περιθωριοποίησουν ...

ίσως κι όλα αυτά που γράφω τώρα να είναι ακόμα φοβίες μου γιατί υποτίθεται ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο ...και κοντεύω το φυσιολογικό πλέον στην συγκέντρωση ...

διαβάζω περί ΔΕΠ και δεν με εκφράζουν πια τα όσα γράφονται τα περισσότερα ...

όμως ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ κάθε ώρα και λεπτό ...

μη χάσω σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο ...φιλίες , σχέσεις ...δουλειά ...τα πάντα ..όλα όσα προσπαθώ ...ξανά ..

και πάω πίσω και βλέπω μόνο αποτυχία ..και όλους τους άλλους μόνο να έχουν προχωρήσει ...

Τα θετικά δυσκολεύομαι να τα δω ...αν και ξέρω ότι είναι πολλά ...αν και ξέρω ότι σ αυτά στέκονται όσοι με αγαπούν εδώ κ τώρα ... εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να τα δω ...

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ...καθε λέξη κάθε κριτική κάθε αξιολόγηση ...την κάθε μου μέρα ...

αυτά ...

από μ ένα ...μόνο η πρώιμη διάγνωση βοηθάει ...

----------


## savatage

> ίσως κι όλα αυτά που γράφω τώρα να είναι ακόμα φοβίες μου γιατί υποτίθεται ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο ...και κοντεύω το φυσιολογικό πλέον στην συγκέντρωση ...
> 
> διαβάζω περί ΔΕΠ και δεν με εκφράζουν πια τα όσα γράφονται τα περισσότερα ..


Πώς το πετυχες αυτο? Ακουγεται τεραστιο επιτευγμα. Γινεται με ειδικες ασκησεις?

----------


## kozchr

Τurtle καλησπέρα. Ομοιοπαθής εδώ δηλαδή και εγώ έχω διάγνωση ΔΕΠ-Υ και νομίζω σε καταλαβαίνω σε πολλά από αυτά που γράφεις. Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση με την savatage. 
Πως κατάφερες να έχεις σχεδόν φυσιολογική συγκέντρωση? Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι 40 και ακόμη ταλαιπωρούμαι με αυτό το θέμα. Χωρίς ταυτόχρονα να είσαι συνειδητά στο παρόν τόσο ώστε να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο βουνό η καθημερινότητα σου? Και το κυριότερο.. Εχεις καταφέρει να μην λειτουργείς αναβλητικά και "ζαμανφωτίστικα" απέναντι στις υποχρεώσεις σου? 
Και όχι τίποτε άλλο. Αλλά κάνω απίστευτα λάθη που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνουν σε προσωπικό και επαγγελματικό επίπεδο. Προχθες πχ "κατάφερα" προσπαθώντας να ξεπαρκαρω να τρακάρω με τον προφυλακτήρα ενός λεωφορείου. Ηρθαν οι ασφαλιστικές μας, η τροχαία και κατέγραψαν την ζημιά. Ντάξει δε θα πληρώσω απο την τσέπη μου, τον προφυλακτήρα του άλλου αλλά το δικό μου σπασμένο πίσω φανάρι κοστίζει γύρω στο 50αρικο, πάλι καλά δηλαδή. Τελευταία φορά που είχα πάθει τροχαίο και τότε είχα καταστρέψει το προηγούμενο αμάξι μου ήταν το 2009. Απο το 2010 και μετά άρχισε σταδιακά και αυτοματοποιημένα, να πέφτει η διάθεση μου και όταν πια έφτασα να σηκώνομαι με το ζόρι από το κρεβάτι για τις υποχρεώσεις μου, παρατήρησα ότι ήμουν συγκεντρωμένος. Αλλά έτσι δεν παλευόταν η ζωή με συνεχείς σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. Δηλαδή έτερον-εκάτερον.

----------


## turtle

Λοιπόν ..είπα πιο πάνω ότι ...πολλά από όσα γράφονται για την ΔΕΠ πια δεν με εκφράζουν ..επίσης η ΔΕΠ είναι διαφορετική στους άνδρες και διαφορετική στις γυναίκες ..τα συμπτώματα είναι πιο εμφανή στους άνδρες λόγω υπερκινητικότητας ..λ.χ.

Δεν ξέρω επίσης αν όλοι όσοι διαγνώσκονται με ΔΕΠ έχουν ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα ..

Αναβλητική δεν είμαι καθόλου ...επίσης ντάξει δεν είμαι το τέρας οργάνωσης αλλά τα βγάζω πέρα τακτοποιημένα ...χρησιμοποιώντας είδη και μεθόδους οργάνωσης ..

το πρόβλημα μου έγκειται κυρίως στην μνήμη εργασίας ...δηλαδή όταν μου δίνουν οδηγίες να τις θυμάμαι κατά γράμμα και να τις ακολουθώ , όταν μου δείχνουν να κάνω κάτι να το κάνω χωρίς δυσκολία ...

τα λάθη τα πολλά μετά τη θεραπεία έχουν περιοριστεί ...

μπορεί ίσως τώρα να κάνω από βιασύνη ..γιατί το μυαλό μου τρέχει πιο γρήγορα από το φυσιολογικό ..και επεξαργάζομαι τις πληροφορίες τόσο γρήγορα ώστε να μην προλαβαίνουν να αποθηκευτούν σ αυτή την ταχύτητα ...

παρορμητισμός όχι κάνω και δεύτερες και τέταρτες σκέψεις ...

αδεξιότητα ...ίσως ναι ακόμα λίγο ...

και στο χορό ....απελπισία ...κινητικότητα δηλαδή ..

----------


## kozchr

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω σοβαρά προβλήματα στην κινητικότητα μου. Καλά για χορό, άστο.. σκέτη απελπισία..
Και απο υπερκινητικότητα επίσης. Κάθε στιγμή θέλω να κάνω κάτι ώστε να απασχολώ τα χέρια μου και γενικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω ένα πράγμα την φορά και αυτό οδηγεί σε λάθη αλλά το θεωρώ και θετικό στο κομμάτι της δουλειάς που με επέλεξε η ζωή να πάω. Εχω κάνει ζημιές και ζημιές λόγω αυτού... κόντεψα να χάσω το δάχτυλο μου (τον δείκτη) μια φορά επειδή έπαιζα με το πριόνι και έχω ως ενθύμιο κάποια ράμματα να μου το υπενθυμίζουν.. Αλλά φυσικά μυαλό δεν έβαλα, αφού λίγο καιρό μετά απο αυτό έπαιζα με την βαριοπούλα !!! και κόντεψα να σπάσω τον αντίχειρα μου αλλά τελικά την γλίτωσα μόνο με ένα σπασμένο νύχι.. Και φυσικά πάλι δεν έβαλα μυαλό και συνέχισα να κάνω μα..ωπ σόρρυ και κατάφερα να έχω και ράμματα στο πόδι... και η λίστα συνεχίζεται..
Παρορμητισμό έχω μπόλικο θα έλεγα σε ότι αφορά την αλληλεπίδραση μου με αντικείμενα. πχ στο κομμάτι της δουλειάς..εκει είναι φορές που επειδή ένα μεγάλο μέρος του συστήματος λειτουργεί σε πραγματικό χρόνο και έχω μπροστά μου 4 pc και καμμιά 100αρια κουμπάκια, μπορεί απο παρορμητισμό παρόλο που ξέρω τι πρέπει να πατήσω, να πατήσω κάτι άλλο και να μην βγει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα και να πέσει λίγο δίκαιο κράξιμο αλλά αρκετές φορές όταν πρέπει με το ένα αυτί να ακούω και να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο και με το άλλο να ακούω αλλά και να επιτηρώ το εσωτερικό σύστημα και να αλληλεπιδρώ ανάλογα και σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες των υπόλοιπων συνεργατών μου, με βοηθάει να σκέφτομαι θεωρώ πολύπλευρα.
Αλλά στην κοινωνική αλληλεπίδραση με ανθρώπους εκεί πάσχω. Εκει κάνω και 2ες και 3ες και χιλιες τριτες σκέψεις ως προς του τι πρέπει να πω, πως να το πω κτλ και γενικά για αποφάσεις "ζωής" δεν λειτουργώ παρορμητικά.
Και πάσχω και στην μνήμη εργασίας μιας και πολύ εύκολα αποσπάται η προσοχή μου και μπορεί να ξεχάσω πράγματα που οδηγούν είτε στο να φαίνομαι "χαζός", είτε που κάτω απο συνθήκες μπορεί να γίνουν επικίνδυνα για το υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο, είτε μου στοιχίζουν χρηματικά.
πχ βγαίνω απο καφετέρια που βλέπω ότι έχει συρόμενη πόρτα. Εκει με το που πλησιάζω την πόρτα και βλέπω ότι είναι συρόμενη, κάτι σκέφτομαι, αποσπάται η προσοχή μου και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί η πόρτα δεν ανοίγει. Και μου φωνάζει ένας απο το διπλα τραπέζι γελώντας "ε φιλαράκι η πόρτα είναι συρόμενη..." ε οκ γέλασα και εγώ και έφυγα αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήθελα να κλάψω που έγινα ρεζίλι.
Αλλη φορά ήταν να λείψω απο το σπίτι μου για 4 ημέρες και αφού τελείωσα ένα ντουζ που έκανα, χτυπάει το κινητό μου μειλ. Το βλέπω, απορροφάμαι εκεί, κάνω τις άλλες δουλειές και ξεχνώ να κλείσω τον θερμοσίφωνα... Το θυμήθηκα την 4η ημέρα όταν περνούσα μπροστά απο ένα σπίτι που είχε στην ταράτσα έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα.. Αμαν μαλάκα μου σκέφτομαι, ξέχασα να κλείσω το θερμοσίφωνα!! Σκέφτηκα μήπως έγινε καμμιά έκρηξη κτλ αυτομάτως αλλά λέω κάτσε ηρέμησε.. αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο θα το έλεγαν στις ειδήσεις ότι πολυκατοικία έγινε στάχτη και μπούρμπερη .. οπότε λέω οκ ηρέμησε και απόλαυσε τις διακοπές σου, το πολύ-πολύ να πληρώσεις λιγο ρεύμα παραπάνω όπως και έγινε..
Επίσης αυτό που λες για τις πληροφορίες που δεν προλαβαίνουν να αποθηκευτούν. Εγώ έχω καταλάβει χωρίς να μπορώ να το εξηγήσω επιστημονικά τον μηχανισμό που λειτουργεί αυτό ότι οι πληροφορίες αποθηκεύονται σε μια άλλη μνήμη απο την κανονική και προφανή και όταν υπάρξει ένα ερέθισμα εξωτερικό που να ταιριάζει με εκείνη την μνήμη, ο εγκέφαλος μπορεί στιγμιαία να την ανακαλέσει. πχ αυτό που ανέφερα με τον θερμοσίφωνα ήταν ένα παράδειγμα κάπως ίσως χοντροκομμένο αλλά γενικά το παθαίνω αυτό. Δηλαδή να ξεχνάω κάτι και μετά βλέποντας κάτι άλλο, να γίνεται triggered εκείνη η παλιά ξεχασμένη μνήμη και να θυμάμαι τι ξέχασα να κάνω.
Οπότε ως συμπέρασμα θα έλεγα σε αυτό ότι τα μάτια μας είναι για να κοιτούν και ο εγκέφαλος μας για να βλέπει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι αλλοι το ξερουν αυτο οτι σε πειραζουν οι παρατηρησεις?

----------


## kozchr

ωρε φίλε... ανέκδοτο είμαι.. πανάθεμα με!!! είμαι ακόμη στην δουλειά και πάω στον χώρο μου και πάω να πιω απο ενα μπουκαλάκι νερό.. Και τι γίνεται μόλις σηκώνω να πιω το νερό??? Θυμήθηκα ότι το απόγευμα μου είχε πει η διεύθυντρια αν μπορώ να πάω να πάρω απο το διπλανό σουπερ μια 6δα νερά εμφιαλωμένα. Πήγα, πήρα κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα και καθώς έμπαινα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής, θυμήθηκα ότι θέλω να πάω στην διπλανή τράπεζα να βγάλω χρήματα. Αφήνω λοιπόν στην είσοδο τα νερά, πάω βγάζω χρήματα και έρχομαι στην δουλειά, χωρίς να παρατήρησω την 6δα με τα νερά στην άκρη της πόρτας!! Ανέβηκα-κατέβηκα καποιες φορές ακόμη για εξωτερικές δουλειές και ούτε είχα θυμηθεί εκεί τα νερά.. Το θυμήθηκα τώρα που πήγα να πιω νερό.. Με τον ίδιο "τρόπο" έχω ξεχάσει σε ασχετα μέρη, πορτοφόλι, κλειδιά, μπουφαν, κινητό, που έχω παρκάρει και άλλα τέτοια "ωραία"... Και με άσχετες αφορμές τα θυμάμαι.
Αλλά τελικά αυτό που μένει ως αίσθηση είναι ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται.. Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά πολλές φορές αντί να κάτσω να τα βάψω μαύρα, απλά αυτοσαρκάζομαι με όλα αυτά.

----------


## turtle

> οι αλλοι το ξερουν αυτο οτι σε πειραζουν οι παρατηρησεις?


Προ θεραπείας νόμιζαν ότι είμαι εύθικτη ...

Μετά Θεραπείας νομίζουν ότι είμαι πολύ αγχωμένη και είναι του μυαλού μου ...

so ..δεν μου θίγουν τον εγωισμό οι παρατηρήσεις ...τις αβλεψίες και αστοχίες μου η ίδια τις βλέπω ...και τις αναγνωρίζω ...αυτό που μου έρχεται να κάνω χαρακίρι είναι ότι δεν ΘΕΛΩ να κάνω πράγματα που με ντροπιάζουν ...και φυσικά αν μάθουν ότι ο λόγος είναι η αφηρημάδα μου ...και η μνήμη μου ..κτλ... θα γίνω ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος ..όλων των κακόβουλων και κακοηθών ...ανταγωνιστικών και χαιρέκακων πλασμάτων του έξω κόσμου ...

Θέλω απλά !!! Να μην έχω συμπτώματα ... διαφορετικά Θέλω να πέσω να πνιγώ κάθε φορά που τα θαλασσώνω ..ακόμα και αν δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό ..κάτι που συμβαίνει σε όλους !!

----------


## turtle

> ωρε φίλε... ανέκδοτο είμαι.. πανάθεμα με!!! είμαι ακόμη στην δουλειά και πάω στον χώρο μου και πάω να πιω απο ενα μπουκαλάκι νερό.. Και τι γίνεται μόλις σηκώνω να πιω το νερό??? Θυμήθηκα ότι το απόγευμα μου είχε πει η διεύθυντρια αν μπορώ να πάω να πάρω απο το διπλανό σουπερ μια 6δα νερά εμφιαλωμένα. Πήγα, πήρα κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα και καθώς έμπαινα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής, θυμήθηκα ότι θέλω να πάω στην διπλανή τράπεζα να βγάλω χρήματα. Αφήνω λοιπόν στην είσοδο τα νερά, πάω βγάζω χρήματα και έρχομαι στην δουλειά, χωρίς να παρατήρησω την 6δα με τα νερά στην άκρη της πόρτας!! Ανέβηκα-κατέβηκα καποιες φορές ακόμη για εξωτερικές δουλειές και ούτε είχα θυμηθεί εκεί τα νερά.. Το θυμήθηκα τώρα που πήγα να πιω νερό.. Με τον ίδιο "τρόπο" έχω ξεχάσει σε ασχετα μέρη, πορτοφόλι, κλειδιά, μπουφαν, κινητό, που έχω παρκάρει και άλλα τέτοια "ωραία"... Και με άσχετες αφορμές τα θυμάμαι.
> Αλλά τελικά αυτό που μένει ως αίσθηση είναι ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται.. Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά πολλές φορές αντί να κάτσω να τα βάψω μαύρα, απλά αυτοσαρκάζομαι με όλα αυτά.


Κοzhr αυτή την ανακατοσούρα που μου περιγράφεις ...που είναι πολύ ενοχλητική ...μα πολύ ενοχλητική την έζησα εντονα μια περίοδο που ήμουν τέρμα ψυχολογικά κουρασμένη ...στην δεύτερη μου δουλειά ...περιττό να σου πω ότι η κατάσταση είχε ξεφύγει ..και έτσι ξεκίνησα θεραπεία ..και έτσι αυτό στη ζωή μου σταμάτησε ...

Έμαθα να αποκτώ καλές συνήθειες ...

1) Αφήνω πάντα τα πράγματα στην ίδια θέση που τα άφησα εκτός από τα γυαλιά μου που τα ψάχνω συνέχεια ολή μέρα ...

2) Ελέγχω και ξαναελέγχω ότι καίει και καταναλώνει ρεύμα μπαταρία ...ενέργεια γενικώς ...

3) Πάντα διπλοτριπλοτσεκάρω ...τα πάντα όλα ...

τώρα με τη μνήμη ...

πρόσφατα είχα επεισόδιο πάλι υπό πίεση όταν μου άλλαξαν την σειρά των καθηκόντων ...παρέλειψα βήματα και άκουσα κατσάδα !!! 

ελλεινό συναίσθημα συγνώμη για τη λέξη ..

Θα λεγα ότι η όλη φάση κοινωνικά με έχει κάνει ντροπαλή και διστακτική ...

η άλλη το παρερμηνεύουν ως ελλάτωμα ..γιατί δεν μπορούν να δουν την βαθύτερη αιτία και καλύτερα ...

απλώς δεν είμαι Αέρα πατέρα όπως άλλους ...κτλπ...

----------


## kozchr

Εμ αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα!! και επιτέλους βρίσκω κάποιον που διαβάζει πίσω από τις "κουρτίνες".. 
1.Το προσπαθώ αλλά πάντα στην πορεία βαριέμαι ελλεινά-->ακριβώς αυτή είναι η λέξη όντως να το ακολουθώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα και συνεχίζω να είμαι ανοργάνωτος. Δε μπορώ.. Βαριέμαι να ακολουθώ την ίδια ρουτίνα σε αυτό. Ειναι φορές που αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά ηδονίζομαι με το να μην έχω τάξη και να ψάχνω συνεχώς τα πράγματα μου και η απάντηση που μου δίνω είναι πως ναι, αυτό μου δίνει την δράση που θέλω για να νιώθω ζωντανός
2. Και εγώ. Αλλά είναι φορές που ασυναίσθητα ξεχνώ να το κάνω
3. Εχω περάσει μια περίοδο ψυχαναγκασμών και δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω πάλι εκεί..
Στη δική μου δουλειά, την σειρά στο πόστο μου, την καθορίζω εγώ στο μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι
"Θα λεγα ότι η όλη φάση κοινωνικά με έχει κάνει ντροπαλή και διστακτική ...

η άλλη το παρερμηνεύουν ως ελλάτωμα ..γιατί δεν μπορούν να δουν την βαθύτερη αιτία και καλύτερα ...

απλώς δεν είμαι Αέρα πατέρα όπως άλλους ...κτλπ... "
Αυτό είναι η μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια από όλα. Είσαι, είμαι κοινωνικά ντροπαλός και διστακτικός από τον φόβο που μας έχει δημιουργηθεί ότι ανα πάσα στιγμή κινδυνεύουμε να εκτεθούμε και να γίνουμε ρεζίλι για "απλά" για τους άλλους πράγματα. Εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτός είναι πολύ σημαντικός φόβος που με έχει κρατήσει πίσω στις προσωπικές μου σχέσεις.
Στη δουλειά μου, ποτέ δεν το έκρυψα από τι πάσχω. Και κανείς δεν μου είπε κάτι γιαυτό και θα σε παραπέμψω σε μια πρόταση του πρώτου σου ποστ που θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει απόλυτα και για την δική μου περίπτωση και το διαπιστώνω καθημερινά
"Τα θετικά δυσκολεύομαι να τα δω ...αν και ξέρω ότι είναι πολλά ...αν και ξέρω ότι σ αυτά στέκονται όσοι με αγαπούν εδώ κ τώρα ... εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να τα δω ...

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ...καθε λέξη κάθε κριτική κάθε αξιολόγηση ...την κάθε μου μέρα ...

αυτά ..."
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε θα κοιμασαι και πολυ μαλον γι αυτο δεν εχεις καλη μνημη.

----------


## turtle

> δε θα κοιμασαι και πολυ μαλον γι αυτο δεν εχεις καλη μνημη.


Αλέξανδε ένα από τα συμπτώματα της ΔΕΠ είναι η κακή μνήμη εργασίας ..ο εγκέφαλος ΔΕΠ με κάποιον χωρίς ΔΕΠ διαφέρει σε κάποια θέματα ...όσο αφορά την λειτουργικότητα ..δεν έχουμε αυτό που λένε κάλο στον εγκέφαλο ..αλλά λειτουργεί διαφορετικά ..πχ. στο ότι χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο το αριστερό ημισφαίριο ( συναίσθημα ) από ότι το δεξί ( υπολογισμοί, οργάνωση κτλ) ... 

Τώρα όσο αφορά τον ύπνο δυσκολία στο να κοιμηθείς και να ξυπνήσεις και κακή ποιότητα ύπνου επίσης .. αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει απολύτως με αυτό ..

----------


## iwannaaa

Μπορει να διαγνωστει και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια?γτ παντα κι εγω ειχα μερικα προβληματα τετοια

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turtle

Ιωάννα ναι μπορεί να διαγνωστεί σε οποιαδήποτε ηλικία απλά η πρώιμη διάγνωση δηλαδή στη νηπιακή ηλικία ή στα χρόνια του δημοτικού σώζει ..ζωές ..είναι το καλύτερο να γίνει η διάγνωση όταν μέσα από παρατηρήσεις εκπαιδευτικών και γονιών βρεθούν οι διαφορές στη συμπεριφορά με το μέσο όρο μιας τάξης , ώστε το άτομο ... να μην φτάσει να ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ ψυχολογικά από αυτό σε όλη του τη ζωή ... Αν πας αρχικά σ ένα κέντρο μαθησιακών δυσκολιών που ασχολείται και με την ΔΕΠ πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει τρόπος να το μάθουν ..

τώρα ..οι γυναίκες συνήθως επειδή δεν είναι τόσο καραμπινάτα τα συμπτώματα τους και συνήθως εσωτερικεύουν αυτό που ζουν δύσκολα διαγνώσκονται ή διαγνώσκονται σε μεγάλη ηλικία ..

Κάποια συμπτώματα της ΔΕΠ όλοι λίγο πολύ τα έχουν αλλά όχι στο βαθμό ώστε να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα στην ποιότητα της ζωής τους , στην διεκπεραίωση των στόχων και των καθηκόντων τους στη γενικότερη λειτουργικότητα και απόδοση στη ζωή ...

----------


## iwannaaa

Και υπαρχει καποια βοηθεια για να βελτιωθεις? Πχ αν μου διαγνωστει τι θα αλλαξει?δεν θελω να μαθω οτι εχω κι αλλα προβληματα ποσο μαλλον αν δεν μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει .και να σημειωθει οτι δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turtle

> Και υπαρχει καποια βοηθεια για να βελτιωθεις? Πχ αν μου διαγνωστει τι θα αλλαξει?δεν θελω να μαθω οτι εχω κι αλλα προβληματα ποσο μαλλον αν δεν μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει .και να σημειωθει οτι δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Iωάννα από που να πρωτομαζέψω αυτή την αντίδραση - απάντηση .

Αρχικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει διάγνωση του ευατού του διαβάζοντας ξερά βιβλία ψυχολογίας ή ακούγωντας εμπειρίες άλλων ..για οτιδήποτε ..

Έπειτα ο κάθε τύπος ψυχοπαθολογίας και οι άνθρωποι που την έχουν έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά και διαφορετική επίδραση στη ζωή τους ακόμα μπορεί δύο άνθρωποι να έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα τα ίδια ή όλα αλλά να διαφέρουν απλά γιατί είμαστε διαφορετικοί και μοναδικοί ο καθένας ..

Για να βγει μια διάγνωση πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις συμπτώματα ..που να έχουν συχνότητα , διάρκεια στο χρόνο και ένταση ... στην περίπτωση της ΔΕΠ να διαρκούν τουλάχιστον έξι μήνες ..

Αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να τα συνηδητοποιεί το ίδιο το άτομο ή αν δεν είναι σε θέση να το κάνει να τα έχουν ενδεχομένως προσέξει οικείοι του ..μιλάμε για οποιαδήποτε ψυχοπαθολογία ..

Κανείς από όσους τους έτυχε να έχουν κάτι στην ψυχική και σωματική τους υγεία δεν θα το ήθελε και τον δυσκολεύει στη ζωή του η οποία όλων έχει διαφόρων ειδών προβλήματα ( επαγγελματικά ( ανεργία , δύσκολο περιβάλλον , κακό αφεντικό , χρέη κ.ο.κ. ) ( οικογενειακά εδώ βάζει ο καθένας ότι έχει ) προσωπικά ... κ.α. 

Η επιβάρυνση του στη ζωή του με ένα οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα είναι αναμενόμενη ..συν τις άλλοις ... και ναι θα ήθελε να είναι υγιής καλύτερα .. αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν και σε όποιον βαθμό ...

Συμβαίνει όμως σε όλους τους ανθρώπους διαβάζοντας διάφορα ιατρικά θέματα να νομίζουμε και να ανησυχούμε σε κάποιο βαθμό ότι κάτι μπορεί να μας συμβαίνει ..άλλοι φτάνουν στο σημείο να νομίζουν ότι έχουν ότι αρρώστια υπάρχει κ να τρέχουν συνεχώς για εξετάσεις ... και συνήθως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο ψυχολογικά από αυτό που νομίζουν ...

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αντιδράς έτσι γιατί σε τρομάζει λίγο αυτό που βιώνω ... και δεν είσαι σε καλή οικονομική καταστάση .... 

Διαπίστωσε πρώτα τι έχεις και αν έχεις ..κάτι και τι είναι αυτό και σε ποιο βαθμό και μετά μιλάμε για την διαχείριση του οποιοδήποτε τύπου προβλήματος που μπορεί να έχεις αν έχεις ...

Διάσπαση πχ. μια και μιλάμε γι αυτό μπορεί να πάθουν και αυτοί που παίρνουν κάναββη αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν γεννηθεί με διαταραχή ελλειματικής προσοχής , έχουν απλά κάποιες φορές προβλήματα συγκέντρωσης ..

Για να μιλάμε για διαταραχή σημαίνει ότι τα συμπτώματα έχουν επηρρεάσει καίριους τομείς στη ζωή ενός ατόμου ..

Και για να το διακωμοδήσω λίγο η αντίδραση σου ακούστηκε κάπως έτσι ...

Μπαίνεις κρατώντας μια βούρτσα που έχουν ξεφύγει μερικές τρίχες στο δωμάτιο ενός καραφλού με αλωπεκεία που κοιτιέται στον καθρέπτη και αναπολεί την πλούσια κόμη του και του λες ξερά ...λες να καραφλιάσω ??? και αν ναι υπάρχει θεραπεία ... περούκα θα βάλεις πόσο κάνει ... αααααα άμα δεν είναι ξανθιά και κατσαρή εγώ δεν έχω λευτά για πέταμα ... τώρα αυτόν μπορεί να τον έχει πάρει από κάτω γιατί πχ. η γκομενά του μωρέ ... την είδε προχθές σ ένα μηχανάκι μ ένα μαλλιά ... μάλλον γουστάρει τους άφρο !! ....

Τώρα στην περίπτωση της ΔΕΠ . πρόκειται για μια αναπτυξιακή διαταραχή δηλαδή πρέπει να είσαι έτσι από βρέφος παιδική ηλικία και να μεγαλώσεις ... υπάρχουν τρόποι να την μαζέψεις ..ναι ..αλλά δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις το κεφάλι σου να τοποθετήσεις ένα καινούργιο χωρίς ΔΕΠ. απλώς με την παρέμβαση τα συμπτώματα παύουν να είναι τόσο ενοχλητικά ... δεν θα μιλήσουμε γι αυτό όμως .. αν δεν αναλάβεις την ευθήνη από την στιγμή που βρίσκεσε σ ένα τέτοιο forum που σημαίνει πως ψάχνεσε .. να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό .. και να βρεις την βαθύτερη αιτία για τις σκέψεις τις αντιδράσεις και ότι σου συμβαίνει γιατί κανείς από εδώ δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ..επακριβώς ...

απλά όταν μιλάμε για αναπτυξιακές διαταραχές και μαθησιακές δυσκολίες σ αυτό το κεφάλαιο .. χρειάζεται μια μεγαλύτερη λεπτότητα ... γιατί και εγώ και πάρα πολλά παιδιά εκεί έξω ... δυσκολεύονται ...στην ζωή τους ..πολύ !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αρχικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει διάγνωση του ευατού του διαβάζοντας ξερά βιβλία ψυχολογίας ή ακούγωντας εμπειρίες άλλων ..για οτιδήποτε ..


επειδη δε λες σε κανενα τι ακριβως σκεφτεσαι στο περιπου και οι αλλοι θα σε καταλαβαινουν στο περιπου

----------


## turtle

> επειδη δε λες σε κανενα τι ακριβως σκεφτεσαι στο περιπου και οι αλλοι θα σε καταλαβαινουν στο περιπου


τώρα αυτό σε ποιον πάει ?

----------


## savatage

> Και υπαρχει καποια βοηθεια για να βελτιωθεις? Πχ αν μου διαγνωστει τι θα αλλαξει?δεν θελω να μαθω οτι εχω κι αλλα προβληματα ποσο μαλλον αν δεν μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει .και να σημειωθει οτι δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα


Μαθητρια Λυκειου εισαι, δε θα πληρωνες για εξετασεις και θεραπειες απο το χαρτζηλικι σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γενικα το λεω......

----------


## turtle

> γενικα το λεω......


........περίπου τώρα ...δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω έχω πει αρκετά ..συναισθηματικός μόκος !

----------


## iwannaaa

> Μαθητρια Λυκειου εισαι, δε θα πληρωνες για εξετασεις και θεραπειες απο το χαρτζηλικι σου.


Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Turtle εσύ εκτός απο αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης, αντιμετώπισες ποτέ σου, υπερσυγκέντρωση σε κάποιο αντικείμενο και πρακτικά λόγω αυτού, παραμέληση και αλλαγή άλλων πιο σημαντικών προτεραιοτήτων? 
Γιατι προσωπικά μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ υπερβολικά πολύ θα έλεγα σε κάτι που μου κινεί το ενδιαφέρον και παράλληλα να αγνοώ άλλα πράγματα της καθημερινότητας μου. Και μετά όταν βαρεθώ το νέο αντικείμενο να επιστρέφω στα παλιά. πχ Στα αγγλικά ποτέ μου τα πήγαινα καλά και δεν κατάφερα να πάρω oύτε το lower και ας έκανα απο την Β δημοτικού περίπου. Αντίθετα όταν πήγαινα Β γυμνασίου μου είχε κολλήσει να μάθω γερμανικά. Πήγα έκανα 4 χρόνια και απορούσα και εγώ ο ίδιος με το πόσο πολύ είχα συγκεντρωθεί σε αυτά. Ημουν ο καλύτερος μαθητής στο φροντιστήριο και κάνοντας περίπατο πρακτικά πήρα το lower των γερμανικών πολύ εύκολα θα έλεγα. Μετά από κάποια χρόνια όμως, βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι με την συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα και πλέον την έχω παρατήσει γιατί δεν βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον να ασχοληθώ και δε θυμάμαι τίποτε.. Σαν να μην πήγα ποτέ μου..
Γενικά δηλαδή έχω άπειρα τέτοια παραδείγματα στην ζωή μου, που κάνω κάτι αρχικά με ενθουσιασμό και μετά το βαριέμαι και το παρατάω, είτε στη μέση, είτε ολοκληρωμένο ως ένα σημείο.
Και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δουλεύοντας με άλλους ανθρώπους στο κομμάτι της εργασίας έχω καταλάβει το εξής. Ολοι οι άνθρωποι συνήθως έχουν ένα μάξιμουμ δυνατοτήτων. Οταν δουλεύεις μαζί τους επί χρόνια, ξέρεις τι μπορούν να κάνουν και τι όχι. Εχουν δηλαδή θα έλεγα μια σταθερή απόδοση στην εργασία τους.
Εγώ ως "Δεπίτης" εκεί πρακτικά πάσχω. Βλέπω ότι έχω δυνατότητες, γνωρίζω πράγματα αλλά η απόδοση μου δεν είναι πάντοτε σταθερή. Η απόδοση μου εξαρτάται ανά στιγμές. Ολοι έχουν τις λεγόμενες "κακές" ημέρες που έχουν πεσμένη απόδοση. Εγώ συνήθως έχω κακές στιγμές στις οποίες ακόμη και αν ξέρω κάτι, μπορεί να κάνω τρισμέγιστη μαλακία και ουσιαστικά είμαι ο πρώτος που με κατακρίνει. Οι άλλοι με δικαιολογούν γιατί λένε ότι είμαι πανέξυπνος και το μυαλό μου στροφάρει και όσα ξέρω να κάνω πάνω στο αντικείμενο μου, τα ξέρουν λίγοι και ότι να μην είμαι τόσο αυστηρός μαζί μου καθώς και εκείνοι κάνουν λάθη και όλοι μπορούν να κάνουν λάθη και όντως αυτό ισχύει. Αλλά εγώ δεν νιώθω έξυπνος
Προχθες ήμουν σε μια άλλη επίχειρηση με ίδιο αντικείμενο με το δικό μας αλλά σε άλλη πόλη μέσω κοινής γνωριμίας και το εκεί αφεντικό έπαθε πλάκα μαζί μου με τις γνώσεις μου μιας και μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά τους έλυσα ένα τεχνικό θέμα που το έψαχναν επί ενάμιση μήνα. Μου λέει "φίλε μου το μυαλό σου δουλεύει με 1000 στροφές. μπράβο σου πραγματικά και τυχεροί τα εκεί αφεντικά σου που σε έχουν" αλλά προσωπικά δεν νιώθω και τόσο "τυχερός".. Απλά έτσι έχω μάθει να λειτουργώ.

----------


## turtle

Χμ δύσκολη ερώτηση ... γιατί εγώ μην γνωρίζοντας τι έχω μέχρι που τέλειωσα σχολή ... δεν ήξερα τι μου συμβαίνει ... οπότε είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα η υπόθεση ..Θυμάμαι τα εξής από το σχολείο ... δημοτικό θυμάμαι ...και "αφαιρόμουν " κατά τη διάρκεια της παράδοσης και θυμάμαι ότι προσπαθούσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου την επόμενη μέρα που θα έρθει να ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ αυτό ! κι όμως συναίβενε ξανά ...αλλά ... που να ξέρω ... τέλος πάντως αφού είχα καταλάβει ότι συμβαίνει απλά έλεγα δεν πειράζει θα τα πιάσω όλα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος μόνη μου .. μετά ..αριστη στο δημοτικό οκ ... μόνο που η δασκάλα είχε παρατηρήσει ότι σ ένα κείμενο μπορεί να γράψω μια λέξη που την ξέρω δύο φορές σωστή και δυο λάθος γιατί ? απορούσε ? ...αλλά δεν το είχαν ψάξει περισσότερο ...

Γυμνάσιο ...αλλαγή σχολείου νέες παρέες "μαλακοπαρέες " όπως έχω αναφέρει εκεί ξέφυγα κι έκανα χαβαλέ και μετά θα διάβασα από την αρχή έως το τέλος σπίτι ...

ναι μόνο εάν και εφόσον είχα το διαθέσιμο χρόνο γιατί συνήθως με τις αναβολές ποτέ δεν μου έφτανε ο ΤΟΣΟΣ χρόνος που χρειαζόμουν να διαβάσω και απορούσα με τα genius γειτονάκια που έλεγε και ο παππούς μου που διάβαζαν τρείς ώρες τη μέρα κι όλα κομπλε !!! καλά πως το έκαναν αυτό .... εγώ χρειαζόμουν τουλάχιστον ένα 8 ωρο ...
εκεί παράτησα αγγλικά γαλλικά που ήμουν του 20 ...και όταν τα ξαναπιασα ...άστο !!!! είχα βρει άλλο ενδιαφέρον εκείνη την περίοδο και ήμουν τελείως χαμένη και στο φροντιστήριο που ήταν στρατιωτικό το σύστημα .... με έστειλαν στο στρατίατρο ... ότι έχω λέει ψυχολογικα ...επειδή με έπιασαν αφηρημένη και η καθηγήτρια η πράγματι μουρλή ...νόμιζε πως την κοίταζα περίεργα !!! ...αργότερα έμαθα ότι ήταν περίπτωση η τύπισσα ..από τότε δεν τα ξανάπιασα τα αγγλικά γιατί βρήκα και άλλο ενδιαφέρον στο οποίο έπαθα υπερσυγκέντρωση και μου αποροφούσε σε διάβασμα όλη την ημέρα και είχα αφήσει το σχολείο πίσω ... όμως ! ... όταν αποφάσιζα να διαβάσω ... άρχιζα τότε τα περίεργα μάλλον από κούραση .. δηλαδή ..ξενυχτούσα να διαβάσω ... πήγαινα να γράψω ..και δεν παρατηρούσα ξέρω γω ότι το διαγώνισμα έχει τρεις σελίδες ...μου έπαιρνε μισή ώρα να γράψω την πρώτη απάντηση και μετά ...έδινα το γραπτό χωρίς να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις που ήξερα ...

Μαθηματικά ήμουν η απογοήτευση η ίδια !!! ... η μαθηματικός με είπε ηττοπαθή την είπα στενόμυαλη με την διάγνωση αποδείχθηκε ότι στα μαθηματικά είμαι αδύναμος κρίκος ...

Έχασα και δυο τάξεις 1 μαθηματικά ! όλε !!! και 2 από απουσίες όχι κοπάνες ...πήγαινα καθυστερημένα την δεύτερη ώρα γιατί κοιμόμουν και κοιμόμουν γιατί είχα κάψει φλάτζες από το διάβασμα και άλλα επειδή ήθελα να τα κάνω όλα !! δουλειά ... δραστηριότητες ... σχολείο ...βόλτες ... πάντως όχι ένα κάτι και ολοκληρωμένα !!! και καλά ... και πάντα και σταθερά ...

Τελικά τέλειωσα το Λύκειο ... στα μαθήματα βαρύτητας λόγω κενών ..σε άλλα θα μπορούσε και καλύτερα σε άλλα χάλια ..και στα ενδοσχολικά 18 -19 -20 ! αυτά ανέβασαν το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου ...αλλά μετά πήγα και έβαλα σχολές που δεν τις έπιανα ..κι πήρα τον πούλο και πήγα σε Ι.Ε.Κ. όπου έπαθα υπερσύγκεντρωση ...και μετά την υπερσυγκέντρωση υπερκόπωση ... κι άρχισαν διάφορα φαινόμενα ...

μαλλί Αινστάιν ... και ξέχνάω ποια είμαι και που πάω ..τι μέρα είναι σήμερα ... αν θα φάμε αν θα πιούμε ... και άλλες πολλές σοβαρές δυσκολίες σε δυο δουλείες που πήγα .. οπου άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω πια ότι κάτι παίζει ...

πως οι άλλοι τους έδειχναν κάτι και αξιόπιστα ... το έκαναν και εγώ ...γιούχου το ξεχνάω σε πέντε λεπτά ??? ...

είχε φτάσει η κατάσταση στο αμήν ...

και από κει και πέρα στη θέση της θέλησης καθιερώθηκαν φοβίες ...και φόβος !

αυτά τα ολίκα ... σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως ότι αρχίζω το τελειώνω αρκεί να έχω το χρόνο που θέλω ..και συνήθως χρειάζεται πολύς κοινώς δεν είμαι ο τύπος που μπορεί να δουλεύει και να σπουδάζει πχ. ..

αλλά δεν είμαι και ο τύπος που δεν θα τον νοιάξει αν χρωστάει μαθήματα ... η όχι με πονάει και με καίει και με τσουρουφλάει ..

αυτά ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ........περίπου τώρα ...δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω έχω πει αρκετά ..συναισθηματικός μόκος !


για συναισθηματικος μοχθος μου κανει εμενα αυτο.

----------


## turtle

> για συναισθηματικος μοχθος μου κανει εμενα αυτο.


xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπιες φορες απο αυτα που γραφει καπιος καταλαβαινεις και τι εχει συγκρατησει στο μυαλο του πχ μπορει να σκεφτοσουν τη λεξη ταρτες και να εγραψες τερτλ

----------


## turtle

????????.....όχι δεν σκεφτόμουν τάρτες .. ούτε τούρτες ...μου ήρθε στο μυαλό μια μικρή χελωνίτσα ενυδρείου ..:P

----------


## kozchr

> Χμ δύσκολη ερώτηση ... γιατί εγώ μην γνωρίζοντας τι έχω μέχρι που τέλειωσα σχολή ... δεν ήξερα τι μου συμβαίνει ... οπότε είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα η υπόθεση ..Θυμάμαι τα εξής από το σχολείο ... δημοτικό θυμάμαι ...και "αφαιρόμουν " κατά τη διάρκεια της παράδοσης και θυμάμαι ότι προσπαθούσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου την επόμενη μέρα που θα έρθει να ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ αυτό ! κι όμως συναίβενε ξανά ...αλλά ... που να ξέρω ... τέλος πάντως αφού είχα καταλάβει ότι συμβαίνει απλά έλεγα δεν πειράζει θα τα πιάσω όλα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος μόνη μου .. μετά ..αριστη στο δημοτικό οκ ... μόνο που η δασκάλα είχε παρατηρήσει ότι σ ένα κείμενο μπορεί να γράψω μια λέξη που την ξέρω δύο φορές σωστή και δυο λάθος γιατί ? απορούσε ? ...αλλά δεν το είχαν ψάξει περισσότερο ...


Και εγώ μέχρι τα 20 μου που μου έβγαλαν την διάγνωση, ιδέα δεν είχα τι είναι όλο αυτό. Επίσης στο δημοτικό και σε όλο το σχολείο, τα ίδια έλεγα..ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ!! και μάντεψε.. πάντα το έκανα και συνεχίζω να το κάνω και μέχρι σήμερα..



> Γυμνάσιο ...αλλαγή σχολείου νέες παρέες "μαλακοπαρέες " όπως έχω αναφέρει εκεί ξέφυγα κι έκανα χαβαλέ και μετά θα διάβασα από την αρχή έως το τέλος σπίτι ...
> 
> ναι μόνο εάν και εφόσον είχα το διαθέσιμο χρόνο γιατί συνήθως με τις αναβολές ποτέ δεν μου έφτανε ο ΤΟΣΟΣ χρόνος που χρειαζόμουν να διαβάσω και απορούσα με τα genius γειτονάκια που έλεγε και ο παππούς μου που διάβαζαν τρείς ώρες τη μέρα κι όλα κομπλε !!! καλά πως το έκαναν αυτό .... εγώ χρειαζόμουν τουλάχιστον ένα 8 ωρο ...
> εκεί παράτησα αγγλικά γαλλικά που ήμουν του 20 ...και όταν τα ξαναπιασα ...άστο !!!! είχα βρει άλλο ενδιαφέρον εκείνη την περίοδο και ήμουν τελείως χαμένη και στο φροντιστήριο που ήταν στρατιωτικό το σύστημα .... με έστειλαν στο στρατίατρο ... ότι έχω λέει ψυχολογικα ...επειδή με έπιασαν αφηρημένη και η καθηγήτρια η πράγματι μουρλή ...νόμιζε πως την κοίταζα περίεργα !!! ...αργότερα έμαθα ότι ήταν περίπτωση η τύπισσα ..από τότε δεν τα ξανάπιασα τα αγγλικά γιατί βρήκα και άλλο ενδιαφέρον στο οποίο έπαθα υπερσυγκέντρωση και μου αποροφούσε σε διάβασμα όλη την ημέρα και είχα αφήσει το σχολείο πίσω ... όμως ! ... όταν αποφάσιζα να διαβάσω ... άρχιζα τότε τα περίεργα μάλλον από κούραση .. δηλαδή ..ξενυχτούσα να διαβάσω ... πήγαινα να γράψω ..και δεν παρατηρούσα ξέρω γω ότι το διαγώνισμα έχει τρεις σελίδες ...μου έπαιρνε μισή ώρα να γράψω την πρώτη απάντηση και μετά ...έδινα το γραπτό χωρίς να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις που ήξερα ...


Σχεδόν μια απο τα ίδια.. Και εγώ πάντα τις πιο περίεργες ώρα διάβαζα.. Ο χρόνος πάντα "εχθρός" μου.. Ποτέ δεν υπήρχε αρκετός για να γίνει όπως έπρεπε το διάβασμα με αποτέλεσμα πάντα να λειτουργώ τσαπατσούλικα.. Αλλά... Οταν αποφάσιζα να διαβάσω με έναν τρόπο μόνο μπορούσα και μπορώ. Με αποστήθιση!! Οτι μαθαινόταν με αποστήθιση το αγαπημένο μου μάθημα. Η μνήμη μου λειτουργεί με "φωτογραφικό" τρόπο θα έλεγα. Οτι ήθελε κριτική σκέψη, πάντα σκράπας... Ντροπιαστική στιγμή μου στη Β` Γυμνασίου όπου είχαμε έναν αυστηρό καθηγητή θρησκευτικών. Δε θυμάμαι τι με είχε πιάσει την προηγούμενη ημέρα και λέω θα κάτσω σήμερα να αποστηθίσω το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών που έχουμε για αύριο.. και μάντεψε.. μας βάζει διαγώνισμα και λέει "γράψτε ότι ξέρετε απο το μάθημα" και εγώ έγραψα 3 σελίδες όπως ακριβώς τα έλεγε μέσα!!! Τρελάθηκε το άτομο!!! Βρίσκει μετά απο 2 ημέρες τον πατέρα μου που τύχαινε να ήταν και συμμαθητές στο γυμνάσιο και του λέει "ρε Γιάννη ντροπή.. ο γιος σου αντέγραψε στο μάθημα μου και του λέει ο πατέρας μου αποκλείεται ο γιος μου δεν κάνει τέτοια.." ε την άλλη εβδομάδα τι κάνει το άτομο? Με σήκωσε στον πινακα μπροστά σε όλη την τάξη να με κοιτάνε όλοι και μου λέει πες το μάθημα!! ενιωσα πολύ ηλίθιος που το περνάω αυτό αλλά επειδή δεν είχα ξεχάσει ακόμη το μάθημα εκείνο (το κακό με την αποστήθιση είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή τα ξεχνάς αφού πρακτικά δεν κάνεις "κτήμα" σου την γνώση") και αφού του είπα όλη την πρώτη παράγραφο, μου ζήτησε συγνώμη και κάθισα κάτω.



> Μαθηματικά ήμουν η απογοήτευση η ίδια !!! ... η μαθηματικός με είπε ηττοπαθή την είπα στενόμυαλη με την διάγνωση αποδείχθηκε ότι στα μαθηματικά είμαι αδύναμος κρίκος ...
> 
> Έχασα και δυο τάξεις 1 μαθηματικά ! όλε !!! και 2 από απουσίες όχι κοπάνες ...πήγαινα καθυστερημένα την δεύτερη ώρα γιατί κοιμόμουν και κοιμόμουν γιατί είχα κάψει φλάτζες από το διάβασμα και άλλα επειδή ήθελα να τα κάνω όλα !! δουλειά ... δραστηριότητες ... σχολείο ...βόλτες ... πάντως όχι ένα κάτι και ολοκληρωμένα !!! και καλά ... και πάντα και σταθερά ...


Μαθηματικά ε? Οτι χειρότερο μου!!! Αγαπημένο μου αντικειμενο στην προ κινητών εποχή το ρολόι μου το ψηφιακό που ήταν και κουμπιουτεράκι μαζί!! Με έσωσε πολλές φορές εκείνο το ρολογάκι αφού και στις πιο απλές μαθηματικές πράξεις είμαι σκράπας. Θαυμάζω πχ τον αδερφό μου που αν του πεις πόσο κάνει 1958*456 θα μπορέσει να στο υπολογίσει. Εγώ παθαίνω κοκομπλόκο και σε πιο απλές πράξεις... Στα 18 μου αφού τελείωσα το λύκειο και δεν πέρασα πουθενά φυσικά, πήγα να δουλέψω σε εκτός του μπαμπά μου εργασία. Σε μια απο αυτές ήταν μια μάντρα με σίδερα για οικοδομές, όπου έπρεπε να υπολογίζεις μέτρα και κομμάτια. πχ αν έκοβες το σίδερο λίγα εκατοστά μακρύτερο δεν ταίριαζε στην οικοδομή και το επέστρεφαν πίσω... 4+4=6 1,2*3=4.5 και άλλα τέτοια χαζα.. ενώ πρακτικά ήξερα πόσο κάνει.. αλλά δεν έκοβε η γκλάβα όταν έπρεπε και ήθελα να το παίζω και "εξυπνος" στον ευατό μου λέγοντας ΟΧΙ θα κάνω τις πράξεις με το μυαλό μου, αντι με το κομπιουτεράκι στο ρολόι.. Εγωϊσμός τρομάρα μου, να αποδείξω στον ευατό μου ότι μπορώ..2 μήνες με κράτησαν... τους είχα βάλει μέσα τους ανθρώπους..χαχαχαχαχαχα



> Τελικά τέλειωσα το Λύκειο ... στα μαθήματα βαρύτητας λόγω κενών ..σε άλλα θα μπορούσε και καλύτερα σε άλλα χάλια ..και στα ενδοσχολικά 18 -19 -20 ! αυτά ανέβασαν το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου ...αλλά μετά πήγα και έβαλα σχολές που δεν τις έπιανα ..


Α γεια σου!!! και εμένα αυτά ανέβασαν τον Μ.Ο. του απολυτηρίου μου στο 16.5/10. Ημουν γενικό λύκειο 3η δέσμη και στα μαθήματα δέσμης ήμουν μαθητής του 12-13. 12 αρχαία,12 λατινικά,15 ιστορία (είπαμε εδώ δούλευε η αποστήθιση και το πάλευα καλύτερα) και 13 στην έκθεση. Τα άλλα μαθήματα με ανέβασαν στο 16.5 και αν ποτέ διαβάσει αυτό το μήνυμα ο ... γυμναστής μου και καταλάβει ποιος είμαι, ρε μαλάκα, ρε μαλάκα οκ ήμουν άχρηστος στις κινητικές μου δεξιότητες αλλά 17 ρε συ στην γυμναστική? Ας έκανες ένα καλό να μου έβαζες ένα 19αρι να ανέβαινε λίγο ακόμη ο Μ.Ο. του απολυτηρίου μου.. τι θα πάθαινες αν χάλαγες για λίγο την "ηθική" σου?



> κι πήρα τον πούλο και πήγα σε Ι.Ε.Κ. όπου έπαθα υπερσύγκεντρωση ...και μετά την υπερσυγκέντρωση υπερκόπωση ... κι άρχισαν διάφορα φαινόμενα ...


καλά και εγώ μετά πήγα σε μια σχολή ΕΠΑΣ για να μάθω μια τέχνη που μου είχε κολλήσει να μάθω και επειδή οι γονεις μου και καλώς τώρα που το σκέφτομαι (τότε όμως τους έβριζα είναι η αλήθεια) μου είπαν ότι εδώ μέσα σε αυτό το σπίτι, αν δε δουλέψεις, αν δε δεις πως βγαίνει το μεροκάματο απο την στιγμή που αρνείσαι να πας να σπουδάσεις, δε θα μείνεις, αν δε μάθεις μια τέχνη για να ζήσεις, δε θα ζήσεις.. Και αυτό μου έδωσε κίνητρο να πάω να εργαστώ. και έπαθα υπερσυγκέντρωση και έφυγα στην άλλη πόλη και παράλληλα δούλευα και μάθαινα την τέχνη και ήμουν άριστος μαθητής.
Μετά όμως στην πορεία,βαρέθηκα,κουράστηκα .. Δεν μου άρεσε αυτή η τέχνη. Η τύχη με βοήθησε να βρω άλλο αντικείμενο που με κράτησε σε "δράση" μέχρι και σήμερα. Το αναγνωρίζω αυτό στους γονείς μου. Επρεπε να με πιέσουν για να μπορώ σήμερα 22 χρόνια μετά απο τότε, να έχω δικό μου μεροκάματο, να δω τις δυνατότητες μου και να μπορέσω να ανεξαρτητοποιηθώ. Λυπάμαι που στα χρόνια του νηπιαγωγείου/δημοτικού δε με πρόσεξαν όπως έπρεπε αλλά χαίρομαι (κατόπιν εορτής αλλά οκκκ..) για την τότε "σκληρή" στάση τους απέναντι μου.. Και μετά το στρατό ξαναπήγα για 2η τέχνη μιας και η πρώτη δε μου άρεσε τελικά και πάλι και εδώ έπαθα υπερσυγκέντρωση και αρίστευσα. Βέβαια ίσως εδώ "επαιζα" άνισα καθώς οι συμμαθητές μου ήταν 15-16χρονών και εγώ 22.. Ανεξάρτητα που ένιωθα συναισθηματικά και εγώ σαν 15χρονο και πρακτικά και τώρα που είμαι 40, εκεί έχω μείνει αλλά οκκκ άλλο θέμα είναι αυτό.. Για πρώτη φορά απο το δημοτικό μέχρι το λύκειο όπου δεν μου έφταναν τα προβλήματά μου, είχα υποστεί και bullying..Για πρώτη φορά ένιωσα πως ειναι να είσαι δημοφιλής με την καλή έννοια στο σχολείο. Απουσιολόγος, ο καλύτερος μαθητής, ολοι/ες να ρωτάνε εμένα, να με ψάχνουν να τους καλύψω απουσίες (εννοείται πως το έκανα) και γενικά καλή φάση.. Τέσπα..



> μαλλί Αινστάιν ... και ξέχνάω ποια είμαι και που πάω ..τι μέρα είναι σήμερα ... αν θα φάμε αν θα πιούμε ... και άλλες πολλές σοβαρές δυσκολίες σε δυο δουλείες που πήγα .. οπου άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω πια ότι κάτι παίζει ...
> 
> πως οι άλλοι τους έδειχναν κάτι και αξιόπιστα ... το έκαναν και εγώ ...γιούχου το ξεχνάω σε πέντε λεπτά ??? ...


αχαχαχαχαχα.. τι μου θύμισες με το μαλλί αινσταιν.. Πόσες φορές λόγω του ότι δεν μου έφτανε ο χρόνος (όχι γιατί όντως δεν έφτανε αλλά ως Δεπάκι και εσύ νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις πως το εννοώ) εχω φύγει αχτένιστος απο το σπιτι, έχω βάλει ανάποδα την μπλούζα μου και άλλα τέτοια ντροπιαστικά...
Τα ίδια και εδώ. Ξέρεις τι απίστευτα λάθη κάνω ακόμη και σήμερα στην δουλειά? Απλά εδώ έχω φτιάξει "δικλείδες ασφαλείας", είναι και αλλιώς η φύση της δουλειάς οπότε τα λάθη ναι μεν κοστίζουν αλλά καμμιά σχέση πχ με τα σίδερα..
Και κάποιες φορές κάνω λάθη ακριβώς γιατί δεν μου φτάνει ποτέ ο χρόνος.. Εδώ μέσα μετράνε ακόμη και τα δευτερόλεπτα.. Αλλά έχω ελευθερία κινήσεων και με διακρίνει η αίσθηση ότι πρέπει να βγάλω την δουλειά

----------


## kozchr

> είχε φτάσει η κατάσταση στο αμήν ...
> και από κει και πέρα στη θέση της θέλησης καθιερώθηκαν φοβίες ...και φόβος !
> αυτά τα ολίκα ... σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως ότι αρχίζω το τελειώνω αρκεί να έχω το χρόνο που 
> θέλω ..και συνήθως χρειάζεται πολύς κοινώς δεν είμαι ο τύπος που μπορεί να δουλεύει και να 
> σπουδάζει πχ. ..
> αλλά δεν είμαι και ο τύπος που δεν θα τον νοιάξει αν χρωστάει μαθήματα ... η όχι με πονάει και 
> με καίει και με τσουρουφλάει ..
> 
> αυτά ..


Εγώ το έχω κάνει αυτό και σαφώς ήταν εξαντλητικό αλλά τα κατάφερα. Και ναι εννοείται ότι με 
καίει και εμένα όταν δεν μπορώ να φέρω εις πέρας, την όποια υποχρέωση έχω αναλάβει. Και αυτό 
ειναι πρακτικά θεωρώ που με έχει "σώσει" μέχρι σήμερα. Η υψηλή αίσθηση καθήκοντος που 
επιδεικνύω καθημερινά στο επαγγελματικό κομμάτι. Ναι μπορεί να λανθάνω αρκετές φορές αλλά σε 
αυτή την ζωή πολλές φορές στους "τυφλούς βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος" και όταν οι υπόλοιποι 
συνάδελφοι μου, κάνουν 1 πράγμα τη φορά και πάλι λανθάνουν και βρίσκω εγώ τα 
λάθη τους σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πριν γίνουμε ρόμπα στους πελάτες μας (αρκετά γινόμαστε απο τα 
δικά μου.. χαχαχαχα) και έτσι υπάρχει ισορροπία.
Μετά απο το απίστευτο σεντόνι που έγραψα, αν είχες το κουράγιο να φτάσεις μέχρι εδώ, σου έχω 2 
νέα. 1 καλό και 1 κακό..το καλό είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να νιώθεις χαζή, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είσαι.. Μπορείς να 
καταφέρεις πράγματα στην ζωή σου και ακόμη και με αυτή την "βλακεία" μέσα στον εγκεφαλικό σου 
φλοιό. 
Αν βρεις αυτό που πραγματικά σε υπερ-συγκεντρώνει μπορείς να είσαι σχετικά καλά.Το κακό νέο είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τον κόσμο... Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις τον κόσμο, ώστε να πηγαίνουν οι άλλοι με τα "νερά" σου..Ουτε δραματικά μπορείς να αλλάξεις αυτό που είσαι. Αυτό που γεννήθηκες. Παρεπιπτόντως και στην δική μου γέννα υπήρξαν επιπλοκές και γεννήθηκα με καισαρική και αυτό είναι κάτι που το έχω "χτυπήσει" στην μητέρα μου και το έχω μετανιώσει είναι η αλήθεια. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ μου, να πάω να της ζητήσω συγνώμμη για ότι της είπα.
Μπορείς όμως να βελτιώσεις τον ευατό σου και να ελπίζεις ότι θα βρεις ένα περιβάλλον εργασιακό/διαπροσωπικό που θα μπορείς να λειτουργείς συμβιβαστικά με τους υπόλοιπους και να έχεις μια σχετικά καλή ζωή. Και ναι σίγουρα μπορεί την 
μια στιγμή, αυτή την μια "μαμημένη" κακή στιγμή να βρεθείς απο τα σαλόνια.. στα αλώνια.. Το 
ξέρω το συναίσθημα αυτό. Αλλά τι να κάνεις? Πέρα απο το να παλεύεις καθημερινά για το καλύτερο 
σου? Η προσπάθεια, η ευγένεια, η καλοσύνη, η καλή καρδιά στη τελική, η ενσυναίσθηση ως προς τα 
καθήκοντα που έχεις αναλάβει, θεωρώ πως συν-εκτιμούνται όταν θα βρεθείς στην λεγόμενη "κακή" 
στιγμή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό βλέπω, αυτό έχω ζήσει.
Και εγώ ακόμη ψάχνομαι.. Ειδικά στο διαπροσωπικό.. αλλά οκκκ γενικότερα ψάχνομαι.. Δεν ξέρω τι 
ακριβώς ψάχνω. Δε ξέρω που βρίσκεται η κορυφή. Εκείνο το εσωτερικό σημείο, στο οποίο θα νιώσω 
γαλήνη, ηρεμία, εσωτερική ευτυχία, αμοιβαίο έρωτα και αγάπη. Θα δείξει.. Μπορεί να το βρω 
σήμερα, αύριο, του χρόνου ή και ποτέ.. 
Αλλά οκκκ. τι να γίνει? Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω πέρα απο το να ελπίζω και να προσπαθώ?

----------


## andreas86

Εγώ από τα 5 μου μέχρι και τα 31 μου τα πέρασα στα θρανία, μπαινωβγαινα! Με διαλύματα βέβαια όπως για τον στρατό! Έχω περάσει από 7 σχολές μέσα βέβαια το νηπιαγωγείο, δημοτικό, γυμνάσιο, λύκειο,τεχνικό και εσπερινό λύκειο καθώς ΟΑΕΔ αλλά και ΙΕΚ χαχα! Και ήμουν και εγώ παιδί της αποστήθισης!!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turtle

Kαταρχίν να σε ευχαριστήσω για όλα αυτά που μοιράστηκες ..κατανοώ ακριβώς ..κρατάω την ευγένεια την ενσυναίσθηση την καλοσύνη και την καλή καρδιά ..το αν θα βρώ εργασιακό περιβάλλον που να αποδίδω είναι κ λίγο θέμα τύχης ..όπως επίσης θέμα τύχης για σ ένα είναι το αν θα βρεις το άλλο σου μισό ..ή τέλος πάντων πιο εύκολα τον άνθρωπο που σε συμπληρώνει και σε γεμίζει ..πάντως από εμπειρία το λέω πίστευα ότι δεν θα παντρευόμουν κάποιον άλλον από εκείνον που είχα ερωτευτεί σαν παλαβή ..τελικά αποδείχθηκε πως ήταν ο πλέον ακατάλληλος άνθρωπος για μ ένα ..καλύτερα έτσι και χαλάλι κ το μαράζι αλλά τα πράγματα είναι αλλοιώς ..τώρα είμαι παντρεμένη με έναν άνθρωπο που μπορώ απλά να είμαι ο εαυτός μου .. και εκείνος το ίδιο τον αν θα με αντέξει ή θα τον αντέξω ...θα δείξει ..κι όλα αυτά δεν τα είχα καν στο μυαλό μου πριν δύο χρόνια ..απλά κουβαλούσα πολλές φοβίες ως προς την επίσημη δέσμευση ..

Όπως επίσης ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς λέγοντας από τα ψηλά στα χαμηλά ή του ύψους ή του βάθους κι αυτό με τρομάζει ...αλλά πιστεύω αυτό τρομάζει και άλλο κόσμο ..για διάφορους άλλους λόγους ..πέρα από την ΔΕΠ σήμερα ..

Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να φέρουμε τον κόσμο στα νερά μας αλλά να προσαρμοστούμε σ αυτόν κατά το δυνατόν ..αλλά μακάρι μόνο να υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη παιδεία ..και κατανόηση και λεπτότητα στα άτομα με ειδικές εκπαιδευτικές ανάγκες ..τα οποία ναι γίνονται και θύματα bulling ενίοτε το τραβάνε κι αυτό ..όπως και την γενικότερη ανασφάλεια παρότι έχουμε πάντα την καλή θέληση να προσπαθούμε ..για το καλύτερο ..

----------


## turtle

> Εγώ από τα 5 μου μέχρι και τα 31 μου τα πέρασα στα θρανία, μπαινωβγαινα! Με διαλύματα βέβαια όπως για τον στρατό! Έχω περάσει από 7 σχολές μέσα βέβαια το νηπιαγωγείο, δημοτικό, γυμνάσιο, λύκειο,τεχνικό και εσπερινό λύκειο καθώς ΟΑΕΔ αλλά και ΙΕΚ χαχα! Και ήμουν και εγώ παιδί της αποστήθισης!!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Andrea86 ζήτω η bic τα μπλέ τετράδια και οι μαρκαδόροι οι φωσφοριζέ !!!

----------


## kozchr

Εννοειται ζητω. Εμενα τα στυλο bic, το πλαστικο μπλε εξωφυλλο των τετραδιων με κρατησαν μακρια απο αλλες βλαβερες συνηθειες οπως το τσιγαρο. Μασουλαγα αυτα για να απασχολω χερια κυριως λογω υπερκινητικοτητας και δεν εμπλεξα με αλλους εθισμους. Και το χαρτι ωραια γευση εχει. Ακομη και σημερα τα στυλο στο γραφειο μου, δαγκωμενα ειναι ολα... Συστηνω να δοκιμασετε. Ειναι χαλαρωτικο πιστευω και αν δεν το καταπιεις κανενα καπακι και τρεχεις, ειναι πιο υγιεινο απο το τσιγαρο

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo K50a40 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreas86

> Andrea86 ζήτω η bic τα μπλέ τετράδια και οι μαρκαδόροι οι φωσφοριζέ !!!


Μπλε τετράδια είχα μέχρι ενός σημείου, μετά σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία το γύρισα σε σπιράλ, γιατί στην ουσία μου χρειαζόταν μόνο ένα τετράδιο για όλα τα μαθήματα, επίσης αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν η μυρωδιά το καινούριων βιβλίων ( φίλη στον εχθρό χαχα) 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turtle

xaxaxaxa ...ωραίο κολπάκι ...αυτό με τα στυλό ...για σκέψου ...!!! ...και εγώ τρελαίνομαι για την μυρωδιά των καινούργιων βιβλίων .. ειδικά όταν φέρνουν παραλαβές τα σχολικά το Σεπτέμβρη στα μαγαζιά ...είναι τέλεια !!!

----------


## kozchr

> Kαταρχίν να σε ευχαριστήσω για όλα αυτά που μοιράστηκες ..κατανοώ ακριβώς ..κρατάω την ευγένεια την ενσυναίσθηση την καλοσύνη και την καλή καρδιά ..το αν θα βρώ εργασιακό περιβάλλον που να αποδίδω είναι κ λίγο θέμα τύχης ..όπως επίσης θέμα τύχης για σ ένα είναι το αν θα βρεις το άλλο σου μισό ..ή τέλος πάντων πιο εύκολα τον άνθρωπο που σε συμπληρώνει και σε γεμίζει ..πάντως από εμπειρία το λέω πίστευα ότι δεν θα παντρευόμουν κάποιον άλλον από εκείνον που είχα ερωτευτεί σαν παλαβή ..τελικά αποδείχθηκε πως ήταν ο πλέον ακατάλληλος άνθρωπος για μ ένα ..καλύτερα έτσι και χαλάλι κ το μαράζι αλλά τα πράγματα είναι αλλοιώς ..τώρα είμαι παντρεμένη με έναν άνθρωπο που μπορώ απλά να είμαι ο εαυτός μου .. και εκείνος το ίδιο τον αν θα με αντέξει ή θα τον αντέξω ...θα δείξει ..κι όλα αυτά δεν τα είχα καν στο μυαλό μου πριν δύο χρόνια ..απλά κουβαλούσα πολλές φοβίες ως προς την επίσημη δέσμευση ..


Χαίρομαι που βρήκες έναν άνθρωπο που να ταιριάζεις. Εύχομαι να είστε πάντα καλά μαζί. 



> Όπως επίσης ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς λέγοντας από τα ψηλά στα χαμηλά ή του ύψους ή του βάθους κι αυτό με τρομάζει ...αλλά πιστεύω αυτό τρομάζει και άλλο κόσμο ..για διάφορους άλλους λόγους ..πέρα από την ΔΕΠ σήμερα ..
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να φέρουμε τον κόσμο στα νερά μας αλλά να προσαρμοστούμε σ αυτόν κατά το δυνατόν ..αλλά μακάρι μόνο να υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη παιδεία ..και κατανόηση και λεπτότητα στα άτομα με ειδικές εκπαιδευτικές ανάγκες ..τα οποία ναι γίνονται και θύματα bulling ενίοτε το τραβάνε κι αυτό ..όπως και την γενικότερη ανασφάλεια παρότι έχουμε πάντα την καλή θέληση να προσπαθούμε ..για το καλύτερο ..


Θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό που λες ότι για όλο τον κόσμο γενικότερα υπάρχει μια ανασφάλεια στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν βλέπω παιδιά, νέα παιδιά να έχουν τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο, να έχουν κάνει μεταπτυχιακά και να δουλεύουν σε δουλειές του τομέα τους ή μη, για 400-500€ και μόνο που δεν κάνουν π....ς στα αφεντικά για να μην απολυθούν και λίγα ή καθόλου ένσημα το μήνα και αναγκαστικά να μένουν με γονείς, θεωρώ προσωπικά ότι με όλες μου τις σπουδές που ήταν σε Β/θμια εκπαίδευση το να παίρνω στην Ελλάδα των μνημονίων 800€ και να είμαι ασφαλισμένος απο τα 23 μου και σε ένα πολύ καλό εργασιακό περιβάλλον για τις δυνατότητες μου ότι πρέπει να είμαι ευγνώμων που τουλάχιστον έχω καταφέρει αυτό που τελικά δεν είναι δεδομένο για όλους.
Τέλος θέλω να ελπίζω ότι οι σημερινοί εκπαιδευτικοί είναι πιο εκπαιδευμένοι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και δεν αφήνουν ένα παιδί με τις όποιες δυσκολίες του, να γίνεται βορά των υπολοίπων "φυσιολογικών" παιδιών ή και να οδηγούν τα άλλα παιδιά να κοροϊδεύουν το παιδί που δεν μπορεί να συντονιστεί.
Γιατί εγώ δυστυχώς είχα στο δημοτικό έναν γυμναστή που ενώ έβλεπε ότι έχω πρόβλημα κινητικών δεξιοτήτων και έκανα ανάποδα τις ασκήσεις απο τα άλλα παιδιά, έλεγε αριστερά και εγώ ήμουν δεξιά κτλ, δε με προστάτεψε. Αντι να σκεφτεί ότι κάτι παίζει με αυτό το παιδί, με πίεζε ακόμη παραπάνω. Η γυμναστική ήταν το χειρότερο μάθημα για εμένα!! Και τα άλλα παιδιά γελούσαν που εγώ δεν μπορούσα να συγχρονιστώ. Οκ υπήρχαν 2-3 παιδιά που προσπάθησαν να με εντάξουν στην ομάδα τους σε διάφορα παιχνίδια αλλά και εκείνα κουράστηκαν και εγώ απογοητεύομουν λόγω του γεγονότος ότι δυσκολεύομαι στο να ακολουθώ οδηγίες και στο τέλος απομονώθηκα και από αυτά και ήμουν μόνος μου γιατι έβλεπα (χωρίς φυσικά να πάει το μυαλό μου ότι έχω την όποια διαταραχή τότε ως μικρό παιδί φυσικά) ότι για κάποιον λόγο, διαφέρω απο το υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Ελπίζω οι σημερινοί εκπαιδευτικοί σε αντίθεση με εκεινους της δεκαετιας του 80, να είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι και πιο ευαισθητοποιημένοι απέναντι σε παιδιά σαν εμάς.

----------


## turtle

Ως προς την εκπαίδευση των εκπαιδευτικών σήμερα είναι αλλοιώς τα πράγματα υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με την ειδική αγωγή όμως πιστεύω πως δεν είναι ευαισθητοποιημένοι ή δεν μπορούν να είναι επαρκώς ..είπαμε αν δεν ζείς κάτι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τον αλλον ακριβώς..

----------


## turtle

Τώρα ως προς το bulling αυτό το μήνα δεν θυμάμαι μέρα ήταν η παγκόσμια ημέρα κατά του σχολικού εκφοβισμού ..αν το ψάξεις μπορείς να βρεις μια λίστα με ταινίες που σχετίζονται με το θέμα ..συνήθως οι νταήδες χτυπάνε το "διαφορετικό" ..υπάρχει ολόκληρη ψυχολογία πίσω από αυτό ..αλλά τέλος πάντων υπαρχουν και μεθόδοι που μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν για να περιοριστεί το φαινόμενο μόνο που για κάποιο απροσδιόριστο λόγο δεν εφαρμόζονται παντού κ πάντα ...

Επίσης στο εξωτερικό είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα για τα παιδιά με ΔΕΠ και Δυσλεξία υπάρχουν τάξεις ολόκληρες που όλα τα παιδιά είναι έτσι και καθοδηγούνται από ειδικούς παιδαγωγούς για την Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολυτέλεια ..

Όπως πολυτέλεια ήταν και η διάγνωση στα χρόνια που πηγαίναμε νήπιο και δημοτικό ..

----------

